# I'Ll Show You Mine If....



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

These are my three pre 1970 watches. I love the Omega design as it really captures 1969 and the moon landings in its design. The zenith was reintroduced recently for limited production and a scary price tag - the only one i saw was $8500. This one came from ebay for about Â£150 and the Omega was cheaper!

Must work on my photography though - sorry about the glare


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice. I particulary like the Omega as well.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I've just added a 1955 Ulysse nardin day date auto too - i'll post pics when it arrives.

Thought i'd lost it but luckily got a second chance offer. I don't like them, but i can't find another UN that fitted my collection so well (I didn't have a white dial watch, it was the right size, and i particularily like autos with day/date)


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Not English, British or American - but German, and more of a PMWF candidate.

My Junghans with centre second hand, made sometime late thirties to forties, so older than me. It's also a better time keeper than me.



















Now cleaned up a little, and fitted with a brown leather bund type strap, it makes an excellent everyday watch.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> I've just added a 1955 Ulysse nardin day date auto too - i'll post pics when it arrives.
> 
> Thought i'd lost it but luckily got a second chance offer. I don't like them, but i can't find another UN that fitted my collection so well (I didn't have a white dial watch, it was the right size, and i particularily like autos with day/date)












ebay pic. Should be here within a fortnight!


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

My first post in the Vintage thought i'd share a few of my oldest watches

Benson London










Not sure maker of this










Dirty Omega undecided what to do with this










Record watch company Tank watch










Zodiac










Probably the oldest watches I currently own to be honest they don't get much wrist time I find them a bit too small.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Crikey- i must be the most unobservant pillock in the world- i never noticed this (vintage watch) forum :blink:

vintage are my favourite types of watch









a few of my oldies...

















































hmmm, i'd forgotten there was a limit on how many images were allowed in on post :blush:

john


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Some more..

















































john


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

johnbaz said:


> Crikey- i must be the most unobservant pillock in the world- i never noticed this (vintage watch) forum :blink:
> 
> vintage are my favourite types of watch
> 
> ...


I'd like a nice watch with that style of dial! Does it have a name?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> I'd like a nice watch with that style of dial! Does it have a name?


Hi Andy

that style is (i think!) just called a sub second watch, not too sure but i think they were the predessessors to the centre seconds watches....

Here are a few more...

































and some centre second watches..

















regards, john


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

s'more centre sec's...

















































john


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Couple of my Smiths for now till I find photo's of my other venerable timepieces


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

John

Those romers are driving me crazy.... IT'S AN ADDICTION I TELL YOU


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

1954 Russian (START) is what the dial says manual wind huge set of hands probably made of Russian wrought iron. :yes:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

1970's Ruhla from the old GDR










and a similar aged Ferro from France


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Some very nice watches folks, inspires me to have a look-a-round for something for myself. :clap:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

Some that I've had over the past year  Most are sold or being sold, there's a keeper or two there but you just have to guess


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

There have been loads more, most frequent makers have been Atlantic, Omega, Zenith and Longines (but most likely not in that order)


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Heree,s an oldie that has,nt been out for a while.


----------



## ciderlion (Aug 30, 2009)

Got my eyes on a Benrus


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

a few more......

















































john


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

john


----------

